# wading for founder



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

okay so I really want to get into floundering but I don't have a boaT. I have a kayak to get to spots but prefer to wade so I'll be wadinG. I would like to know what gear would be best to start off with. I have a small but powerful flashlight that I'll be taking with me that's water resistant up to 3 Meters. what would you guys recommend for a gig something to put the fish in and a light, also, what links would be best for someone who is 6 foot tall. any other advice that you guys think might be helpful that you're willing to give out. I've been reading a lot on the forums but most everything I've read is from a boat.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

check out these: 

http://www.ledadventures.com/Products/89-gig-a-bite-led-flounder-gigging-light.aspx

Lots of guys down in Apalachicola are using them instead of regular battery or generator powered lights. For wading I would think one of these in one hand and the gig in the other might just work OK


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Get a floating cooler for the fish, blood in the water is bad but at night it's really bad.


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

sel1005 said:


> check out these:
> 
> http://www.ledadventures.com/Products/89-gig-a-bite-led-flounder-gigging-light.aspx
> 
> Lots of guys down in Apalachicola are using them instead of regular battery or generator powered lights. For wading I would think one of these in one hand and the gig in the other might just work OK


That looks like a great idea. Could probably do the same thing by sticking an LED flashlight on a stick of PVC, or use an LED headlight.


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

stripernut said:


> That looks like a great idea. Could probably do the same thing by sticking an LED flashlight on a stick of PVC, or use an LED headlight.


Like one of these: http://www.streamlight.com/en-us/product/class.html?cid=15

hands free


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

well, I have a Coast px25 handheld flashlight. This thing puts out 208 lumens. its pretty powerful. allows me to see into the water about five or six feet at night. what about stick Length should I go with an 8 foot 10 foot I mean what's the common stick length? also what head would you recommend for the gigs. I'm buying stuff for me and my girlfriend so trying to keep everything kind of cheap.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

also where can you find a floating cooler or do you just make your own?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Alan check you PMs


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

sealark said:


> Alan check you PMs


I Did. I'll have to get back to you. I can't really afford a whole lot right now I have a trip to Daytona And a kayak to pay for.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm just trying to get my ducks in a row for when I do go to try and buy stuff.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No problem just didn't know if you got the pm


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just get you a light that you think will work and if it doesnt then find another. I have 80 dollars in an led that uses a 4 lb rechargeable battery and I put it in a back pack with two bottles of water. Last for over 8 hours and Its 2000 lumens and I see everything. But thats me. I have a floating duck decoy boat that I got from cabellas that I like to pull its about 4 foot by 3 foot and plastic. It cost about 45.00 on cabellas. The best gig for wading is a wooden dial about 5 feet long with a threaded rod inserted in the end of it. You can get the stuff to make it at home depot for less than 10 dollars. The reason it is great is that if you buy a gig with a smooth gig tip you will have to reach down and put your hand under the flounder to lift him out of the water. otherwise it will come off. With the threaded rod it will not get off and you can pull it off. If you get the gig with the barb, it will be a lot more difficult to get the fish off. Some people get the long smooth gigs with a built in stringer. Well thats ok if you want to drag them through the water and once again you have to reach down and put your hand under the fish to lift it. I live on the eastern shore of Baldwin county where we have jubilees. Last year alone I stuck well over 200 flounder wading (not at one time so dont bash me) and I like to keep it easy. You can get a propane light for about 50 dollars and they are ok. Heck I used one for years but Now I love that led. You just want something that last a good while and is bright. Oh and dont forget some bug spray and comfortable water shoes and a zip lock bag for your cell phone.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

what threaded rod do you use? do you just use one threaded rod or a few I know some people use like three prong with some sort of threaded point. do you just send the tip to a fine point? I know I'm asking a lot of questions here but I have no freaking clue where to start.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What you are doing is fine and a great way to learn. Get with a wader and just go along to learn and assist them. The threaded rod is stainless all thread 3/8" dia. Usually two, three or four prongs ground to a point with a grinder and welded together. Choppedliver on GCFC makes the heads. Just remember you get what you pay for..


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

well, I get back from Daytona july seventh. I would love to go with someone to try this out and learn the ropes. Of course they could keep any fish I gig as payment for a lesson.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

For wading I use the 3/8 threaded rod about 14 inches long leaving 10 inches sticking out the end of the shaft. I only use 1 when wading because thats all I ever need and Im only a foot from the flounder. Stick it, lift it and then point it up if you need to carry it a distance. If you stick them in the hard part of the head they wont come off. On a boat I use 4 because its on a 12 foot gig and Im farther away. Stainless is nice but on my wading gigs I just screw in a cheapo threaded rod from home depot or lowes. It will rust over time. No big deal just stick it in the sand a few times when you start gigging and it will be as shiny as ever. I do have some nice stuff that I have spent a lot of money on but it can be done cheaper with pretty much the same results-----getting fish.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

so, what you are saying is just grab an 8 foot wooden dowl and some threaded rod grind the tip down on the threaded rod and screw it into the wood?


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

I wonder could I just use a 6 foot piece of half inch PVC?


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

by the way sealark, whenever I get my kayak, ill probably hit you up.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great I also have just the heads wired and ready for any configuration you want to make.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

I wonder would doing this from a kayak scare the fish before I could get to them? I'm not stable enough to stand in my kayak so i would have to be sitting. would i scare them away with the bow of the boat before i could ever see them?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

My wading gigs are about 5 feet long. 6 feet would be ok but I dont see a need for 8'. I only wade in a few feet of water. Usually less than 3 feet. So yes jus screw it into the end of a wooden dial or heck I made one for my kids using a fat broom stick handle and it works great. I have never used the pvc cause its hollow. be creative


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Alan
Sitting on your kayak would be too low to spot much of anything. Elevation is your friend. Standing on a platform 2' or so above the water is ideal for me. The 1/2" PVC pole would eventually lead to heartbreak! When you gig a big one and don't cut her spine she will start bucking pretty hard, so your looking for something that's a lot stouter than that. My $.02


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

well guys I thank you for your information I'm going to see if I can't get some outriggers for my kayak so I can stand and push. as I have found out last night I do not like wading at night. at least not by myself.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> The 1/2" PVC pole would eventually lead to heartbreak!


It will also not feel right in your hand a OD of 1 1/4in feels right in your hand.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> It will also not feel right in your hand a OD of 1 1/4in feels right in your hand.


That's what she said :thumbup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Alan, kayaks work great and you can get to places bigger rigs can't.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

.sorry it was actually a one inch by 8 foot is a PVC I got it down to six and a half foot. what's all that PVC piping on your boat Bamafan? I'm assuming its a lighting setup.


----------

